# Raw venison



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2009)

If you are ever looking for free raw food for your dogs, try asking at the deer processing places. I get whatever I want for free where they process deer and cattle. I have a pile of RMBs outside. Here is my mastiff pup enjoying some!






























I see legs bones, rib cages, heads, oorgans, all kinds of things that dogs really dig!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Woah that's awesome! Thanks for the tip! My mom does this with her cattle butcher and rancher in Nevada. I'm getting a lot of goodies from that next week!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm jealous. 
I havent found any excellent ideas around here yet. 
Then again, Utah pretty much sucks.


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

Man that was a little bitty deer:smile: Here's a pic of what I got today. I got all the meat from this bad boy. Must of been 70 lbs. of meat
This was one happy 9y/o.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2009)

Lynn, nice deer. Awsome. As for the size of the deer that Dozer is munching on in the pic, I only took manageable pieces out of the bins at the processing place. I took a much bigger piece (not pictured) that still sits outside. My dogs are taking their time this go around. 

All my hunter friends know that if possible, to bag the guts and bring them to my house. My dogs go NUTS for heart, lung, kidney, etc. Honestly, my dogs don't know how good they have it


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

My dogs turned their nose up to cow kidney. I must say, I wasn't too disappointed. That stuff smells like urine Go figure. I wasn't expecting that. I don't know how people eat that stuff. I nearly hurled in the sink when I opened it. Glad it wasn't very expensive cause it went in the creek:wink:
That's the only thing I've given them that they didn't scarf down:smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My dogs love lamb kidneys!


----------

